# loading kayak by yourself



## newbiekayak (Mar 25, 2011)

Hey guys, i was just wondering if anyone here has a 25kg+ kayak and loads the kayak by themselves onto a ford territory or something alike without any loader help.
I cant find anything useful for loading kayak onto an AWD on youtube.

Thanks in advance guys


----------



## tootsie (Dec 21, 2007)

Hi newbiekayak

Very easy to do just use a towel or carpet on back of the car place nose of kayak onto back of the car and slide onto roof racks.
Thats how i do mine no problems at all with no damage to the car,i have a rtm key kargo that weighs 30kgs all up.

Give it a go you will be surprised how easy it is.

Cheers.

Toots.


----------



## newbiekayak (Mar 25, 2011)

a problem i find with that method is that the back of my kayak seems to be dragged a bit. and i have a rudder system, the rudder gets dragged a bit


----------



## KingDan (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey Newbiekayak,

I am 6'4 and have a hobie outback, about the same weight as yours so this method works well for me but if you are short then you may not be able to reach the racks.

Position the kayak parallel the car (rudder at rear of car). Flip the kayak over on grass or sand (hull pointing up). Grab the rudder end and lift up, walking under the kayak so the nose points into the grass. Grab by the handles and balance above head using a sew saw technique, try not to rely on your head and neck to balance it as you could hurt yourself. The kayak should be balanced and not require much juggling. Walk towards the car and slide the kayak onto the roof racks.

You will need a little upper body strength to do this, I don't work out, first time it was a little tricky but 30 or so lifts later I do it without thinking. Safer to practice first without the car in the backyard on the grass.

Unloading is just a repeat of loading but in reverse.

Dan


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

The other option is a "rack and Roll" - Suebhobieadventure, and a number of other members, uses one to load her AI onto her car. http://www.rackandroll.net.au/


----------



## tootsie (Dec 21, 2007)

I have a rudder as well but all i do is just rest the nose of the yak on the car then slide it up my rudder drags a little bit but i have no damage to speak of.You can try the side load option have a look in the do it yourself section here and you will be amazed at what the other guys have come up with.Don't worry you will find a way to load your yak onto the ford.

Cheers.


----------



## newbiekayak (Mar 25, 2011)

thanks guys i will try to find what works best. might have to get a kayak assist thingy.


----------



## Gunston (May 10, 2006)

My Profish was about 35kg I believe and I am short so I am told ( and a crook back) and I have a Landcruiser which I think is getting taller!
Dodge put me onto a simple cheap solution years ago which I still use on my wife's Scupper Pro.
First of all this is done using Rhino Racks:
Get a tent pole the extendable kind and stick it up the guts of say the rear rack.
Position the kayak close to the vehicle, lift that end of the kayak onto the tent pole ( I'm sure you could come up with an idea to stop it sliding off )
Then pick up the other end and place it on the front rack.
Very simple, cheap and effective.

Hope this helps.

C ;-)


----------



## Greeno (Dec 26, 2009)

solatree said:


> The other option is a "rack and Roll" - Suebhobieadventure, and a number of other members, uses one to load her AI onto her car. http://www.rackandroll.net.au/


The rack and roll is what I use and it does the job pretty well  (cause I am a little short and my kayak is 28kg)

Only addition to it that I have, to stop the kayak moving and rudder from damaging, is putting a bean bag under it.


----------



## GT79 (Mar 4, 2011)

> KingDan wrote:
> 
> I am 6'4 and have a hobie outback, about the same weight as yours so this method works well for me but if you are short then you may not be able to reach the racks.
> 
> ...


I have roof racks that measure 215cm off the ground and lift my Outback in a similar fashion, all good till someone left the sounder battery in the rear hatch.
A couple kilo's extra on one end equals near inevitable disaster. Avoided on this occasion but won't make that mistake again!


----------



## GrahamB (Jan 19, 2010)

Scroll down the page a bit at this post viewtopic.php?f=5&t=35797 and you'll see the loader I made. It fits a rhino roof rack but could probably be adapted to other brands. I currently use it to load my OK Prowler 13 on to the Prado & it works a treat. I do wrap a couple of towels over the front & rear doors then close them & leave the towels hanging down the side of the car to protect it
Cheers
Graham


----------



## newbiekayak (Mar 25, 2011)

GrahamB said:


> Scroll down the page a bit at this post viewtopic.php?f=5&t=35797 and you'll see the loader I made. It fits a rhino roof rack but could probably be adapted to other brands. I currently use it to load my OK Prowler 13 on to the Prado & it works a treat. I do wrap a couple of towels over the front & rear doors then close them & leave the towels hanging down the side of the car to protect it
> Cheers
> Graham


that doesnt work on my roof rack cause i got the rhino sport cause it looked sexier =P and also got the kayak carrier.
Now its a pain in the ass to get it onto the car. i also scratched the car a little when i loaded the kayak onto it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2012)

Here is my method for loading by myself


----------



## Shuggy22 (Sep 14, 2012)

Have to agree with the blokes talking bout the rack and roll 
I have one for my bushranger canoe wieghs bout 42kgs and I can
comfortably lift it up and on myself mind you my car is lower that yours.

I have seen like a roller system on the back of the car it sits on the tow ball.
other option i have seen is just a bit of bar (square or round) between your roof racks and all you 
do is lift one end up and then slide/pivot the same way as blokes are talking about.

And as far as the rudders are concerned just lifting the back end up first would 
alleviate the issue I imagine.

Hope that helps 
Hugh


----------

